# Spamanteil von fast 85 Prozent



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

Viruslist.com - Spam im Mai 2009


> Spam im Mai 2009
> Besonderheiten des Monats
> # Der Spam-Anteil im E-Mail-Traffic erhöhte sich im Vergleich zum April um zwei Prozent und erreichte durchschnittlich 84,7 Prozent.


----------

